# Smoked Alaskan King Crab Legs (For My Dog) And Cuttlefish Ceviche For Me!!!!



## leah elisheva (Jan 24, 2014)

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:DocumentProperties>  <o:Template>Normal.dotm</o:Template>  <o:Revision>0</o:Revision>  <o:TotalTime>0</o:TotalTime>  <o:Pages>1</o:Pages>  <o:Words>408</o:Words>  <o:Characters>2327</o:Characters>  <o:Company>Self</o:Company>  <o:Lines>19</o:Lines>  <o:Paragraphs>4</o:Paragraphs>  <o:CharactersWithSpaces>2857</o:CharactersWithSpaces>  <o:Version>12.0</o:Version> </o:DocumentProperties> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves>false</w:TrackMoves>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>  <w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>  <w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:DontAutofitConstrainedTables/>   <w:DontVertAlignInTxbx/>  </w:Compatibility> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="276"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ascii-font-family:Cambria;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;mso-hansi-font-family:Cambria;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]StartFragment

Well Happy Friday Sweet Smoking Cookies!!!!!!

Today is my youngest dog’s birthday! Tabouli turns 3 today and thus requested a specific menu (I cook for my dogs 3 times a day) for he and his brothers.

And so, here’s what he, and they, ate; and what my husband and I ate as well…

Enjoy!!!!

And happy weekend to you all!

Cheers!!!!!!!!! – Leah













DSCF4447.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014






So Tabouli had wanted Alaskan King Crab for his birthday lunch, and I was able to find a frozen portion of such at a local store…













DSCF4460.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014






I let that thaw…













DSCF4462.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014


















DSCF4463.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014


















DSCF4464.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014






and then put it onto my mini little gas smoker – right in its shell - with hickory chips, at about 375 degrees, (just to warm it up and give it some smoky and savory flavor without anything added and without drying it out), for five minutes…













DSCF4472.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014


















DSCF4473.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014


















DSCF4474.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014






Then, with a microwaved sweet potato, I sliced a little disc for each dog (I have 3 dogs and they get fed three times a day and so this was just lunch)….













DSCF4475.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014






And I layered some cooked spinach greens onto the potato, and then the crabmeat…













DSCF4476.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014






And then a dollop of plain goat yogurt (no lactose and thus the dogs do really well with it, as do people)…













DSCF4479.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014






And then some chopped fresh papaya and raw cucumber - with sprinkles of my vet’s suggested supplement for home cooked diets, “Missing Link.”













DSCF4484.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014


















DSCF4485.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014


















DSCF4486.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014






Then each “canapé” went into each dog’s dish/feeding station for them to eat – the birthday boy’s dish is seen here above….













DSCF4483.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014






And he was quite happy!!!













DSCF4461.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014






Meanwhile, I made a fabulous “pepper salad” (raw colored peppers, raw red onion, capers, olive oil, tomatoes, and some apple cider vinegar)…













DSCF4465.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014


















DSCF4466.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014


















DSCF4467.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014


















DSCF4468.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014


















DSCF4469.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014


















DSCF4470.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014


















DSCF4471.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014


















DSCF4487.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014


















DSCF4488.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014






And added some leftover crabmeat, after having given each dog their portion, to my salad…and some cilantro that was leftover from a "ceviche" prep from today as well…













DSCF4450.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014






I made a “cuttlefish ceviche” where I started with raw cuttlefish…













DSCF4453.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014






And then sliced each piece in half….













DSCF4454.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014






And then put that into a glass casserole dish with some sprinkled cayenne and “Fleur de Sel” sea salt, olive oil, chopped raw elephant garlic, 2 freshly squeezed limes, chopped fresh cilantro, and a tomato….













DSCF4455.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014


















DSCF4458.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014






This “cured” in the fridge for four hours…and with two little glasses chilling too, to be used to serve the ceviche. (I stirred it after the first hour and a half and then again on the 3[sup]rd[/sup]  hour)…













DSCF4489.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014






And after 4 hours, I removed and plated the delicacy, and topped each serving with papaya seeds – which give a lovely bite or bitter albeit pleasing “peppercorn” taste and I love them!













DSCF4459.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014






(I eat a huge papaya each morning and thus eat the seeds too each day, so today I saved them from my breakfast to use as a “caviar look alike” (or fun and healthful “peppery” garnish, if you will).













DSCF4490.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014






And it was Lovely! (Tasted like clam meat really).













DSCF4493.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014


















DSCF4494.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014






The only element I wouldn't rave about, was that I'm used to eating my papaya (and thus its seeds) at room temperature, right from the counter, each morning - not chilled. I chilled today's seeds for this and didn't like them cold. Next time I'd leave those out on the counter until ready to use, but otherwise it was lovely!!!! 













DSCF4495.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014


















DSCF4497.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014


















DSCF4482.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2014





  

A beautiful birthday party indeed, with Tabouli being happy as the "man of the hour," and all being successfully completed before 8 a.m.!!!

Thanks for being a part of our special day!!!

Cheers and happy weekend!!! - Leah

EndFragment


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 24, 2014)

I'll never quite understand your rather unique schedule, but you sure do things with panache!! Hope the pup has a happy birthday.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2014)

Looks great Leah! Lucky mutts! My boys just get these:













8451528221_c8eecbc5e8_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 24, 2014


----------



## flash (Jan 24, 2014)

LOL. I would have been happy with the dog's meal.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 24, 2014)

*Andrew,* I know, I know, my waking at 3 each day and going to bed at 7 is just BIZARRE! But I do love it!!!! Smiles. Thanks for nice birthday wishes and food comments!!! It's great to hear from you and here's to a very happy FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am certain that you are making it delicious!!!

And *Dirtsailor* my dear, that great photo of your dog going in, is just FANTASTIC!!! I love that! So much!!!

Thank you too *Flash!!!* You certainly can appreciate the canine lifestyle, indeed! I'm so glad you enjoyed my pics!!!!

Here's to a sensational Friday for all!!!! The sun is out, and I'll take it!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jan 24, 2014)

You fed your dog what?













Sam at farm NY 2008.JPG



__ moikel
__ Jan 24, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 24, 2014)

Hah!!!!!!

Mick that's a fabulous picture!!! Fantastic!!!!

Happy weekend!!!!

Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 24, 2014)

NICE birthday present Leah!   Mine is july 9th  hint hint…


----------



## moikel (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes he does photograph well. Thats the cabin I had (back in the day)in the mountains,150 acres, 3 k of trout stream ,wild life galore,no power, no phone.He is a well fed dog but he aint getting crab!


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 24, 2014)

Moikel said:


> Yes he does photograph well. Thats the cabin I had (back in the day)in the mountains,150 acres, 3 k of trout stream ,wild life galore,no power, no phone.He is a well fed dog but he aint getting crab!


I just blew my vodka martini out my nose! Well said my Australian friend.

Brian


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 25, 2014)

I can't afford to feed this thing King Crab - it already eats me out of house and home! Growing St. Bernard pup has four hollow leg!













DSCN1683.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Jan 25, 2014


















DSCN1634.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Jan 25, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 25, 2014)

Hilarious!!! All of you!!!

*Mick*  that WAS very funny (about your well fed dog but him NOT getting crab)! And that's such a fabulous photo - you've got beautiful kids indeed!!!!

And *Brian,*  you made me smile too, (birthday mention etc.), but on a totally different note, I just noticed your avatar now has a very great photo of you! (I recently saw Mboatbum add his photo instead of a picture etc.; and then I did the same thing, having been inspired by his lead there, and others, as I think it's so nice to "show face" and also allow those who you're interacting with to "connect a name to a face" so to speak. I hope more people change to such!

And *JlRodriguez,*  your canine is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I am always amazed on this site, by the incredible food shots, the wonderful and warm and encouraging/supportive people, and too, their pets!!!

Such very terrific and great stuff!

Happy Saturday to all!

Yesterday's "birthday child" just finished his breakfast, which was a bison burger and veggies, (medium rare or else he sends it back), and he is now dreaming of lunch!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 25, 2014)

m_th_sSig_wowspring.jpg



__ africanmeat
__ Jan 25, 2014






Alaskan king Crab ????????

I need to move to New Hampshire .


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you dear Africanmeat!

Although based on YOUR travels, and grand roasts and such; it sounds like you've got downright fantastic access to delicacies too!

But yes, ocean fare is my first love! Happy Saturday!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## guruatbol (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow as usual you prepare the best stuff!

You should give trout a try in place of the cuttlefish.  You use it raw and you will want fresh as you can get.  I used to go to a local trout farm and get the biggest ones I could from their large pond and drive as fast as I can home to get them processed.  Sometimes I would fillet them there.  You want large trout and you want them filleted because of the bones.  You will have to feel around to make sure you get all the bones, but when it is done, wow, just wow!

I also use all types of citrus, lime, lemon, orange, and grapefruit depending what mood I am in.  The fresher the better.  Hard to do when you live where it snows, since hte citrus has to be shipped in.

Simple way is lime, lemon and orange juice, garlic & onion powder, salt pepper and fresh red onion diced, fresh garlic smashed and some Jalapeno for a bit of a kick.   Remember to take the seeds out.  I like to add cucumber too and some radish.  Serve the way you did with a shrimp or crab salad and yum!

Sorry, I didn't mean this to be a recipe swap, but when I see your food, I get all creative!

My Murphy, 60# Labradoodle, had the cuttings from a spatchcock chicken this morning.

One more thing, Happy Birthday to your youngest!  He is so cute!

Mel


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow!
That looks great! I love cuttlefish!




=Martin=


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 25, 2014)

JIRodriguez said:


> I can't afford to feed this thing King Crab - it already eats me out of house and home! Growing St. Bernard pup has four hollow leg!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm calling the SPCA. Clearly this dog needs a King Sized Bed!  LOL


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 26, 2014)

I had to look at it again, that's cool.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone!!!!

And *Mel*, your trout sounds delicious! Thanks too on well wishes for my furry boy! Your Murphy must just be adorable!! (And it sounds like he gets some delicacies indeed)!

Thank you too *Martin!*

And *Africanmeat, *I am so touched that you enjoyed this! 

Cheers to all!!!!!!!!!!!! Make today delicious!!!!!!!!! Happy Sunday!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jan 26, 2014)

Canvassed my friends,couldn't find any that fed their dogs crab legs. 

Daryl feeds the  goanna that comes into his yard chicken wings ,does that count? 

He is trying to get it to stop digging up his lawn looking for hibernating frogs?













Animals around da donger 002.JPG



__ moikel
__ Jan 26, 2014


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 26, 2014)

If that thing showed up in my backyard I'd make a pair of cowboy boots outa it.


----------



## moikel (Jan 26, 2014)

Protected species unless you are tribal aborigine! They eat them,not sure I would. Many species right up to the big tree climbing lace monitors,about 5 to 7 kg then some really big guys in the tropics. They eat poisonous snakes,rats etc so not a bad thing to have around. Terrible hen house raiders.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 27, 2014)

Ha!! That Daryl is on a mission then, to either clog up the thing's arteries or have him choke on a chicken bone! A savvy problem solver, that man! Smiles.

Actually, one of the exotic meat purveyors here, in Nevada, from whom I used to order a lot of meat (including all my kangaroo) was always pushing Iguana meat on me, (him offering it with both "skin on" and skin off), but I'm with Brian and think it would make a better pair of platform strappy sandals, boots, or so it goes!

Happy new week to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah













Bryant..jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 27, 2014


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 27, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> I'm calling the SPCA. Clearly this dog needs a King Sized Bed!


*That is a king sized bed! LOL*

Between the "puppy" and our black lab/great dane mix my wife and I are luck if we get 1/4 of the bed to share between us!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 28, 2014)

JLRodriguez - I know what you mean!!! Smiles. I sleep with four men every night! (3 of whom are dogs). Cheers! - Leah


----------

